# Scene-A-Rama



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Anyone have experience with the Scene-A-Rama products? I've seen them at the Hobby Lobby, and Michaels stores.

Just wondering about quality/value, compared to buying scene elements separately.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Anyone even heard of this product line?


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not familiar with scene a rama, but I buy some different products from woodland scenics and they have some GREAT stuff to use in dios. I have a very slow dialup connection, but from what I saw, there are some good ideas there.
Good luck on what you are doing, and remember we all like to see pics.


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

lunadude said:


> Anyone have experience with the Scene-A-Rama products? I've seen them at the Hobby Lobby, and Michaels stores.
> 
> Just wondering about quality/value, compared to buying scene elements separately.


Yes, I use it as often as I can. Its pretty good stuff as far as I am concerned. I used the "winter effects" on this winter scene and I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

lunadude said:


> Anyone have experience with the Scene-A-Rama products? I've seen them at the Hobby Lobby, and Michaels stores.
> 
> Just wondering about quality/value, compared to buying scene elements separately.


As far as I can tell, it is the same stuff that Woodland Scenics sells separately, just in smaller quantity and with a specific project in mind.

If you are just wanting to try the stuff out and have one or two small projects in mind, and especially with a Michaels or Hobby Lobby 40% off coupon in hand, then it is a great deal.


----------



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

i have a couple hundred palms and about 20 of the evergreens- i think they look great for the price

they are the same thing you get from a train/hobby shop (cheaper of course) and you can find them cheaper on line or on sale at craft stores


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

So I finished the War of The Worlds diorama. The Scene-A-Rama starter kit worked out well. I had a good experience and will do more. :thumbsup:

See full thread here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=290963

Here are some of the images that show off the base.


----------



## Achtung T Shirt (Aug 31, 2010)

Very cool...loved that movie as a kid. The new one was good too.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice job on the diorama. Looks really good. I love that tank that has reached the vaporization phase.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

spideydroogy said:


> Nice job on the diorama. Looks really good. I love that tank that has reached the vaporization phase.


Thanks. I was very pleased at the result. A little different approach, form others I've seen.


----------

